# Guy beheaded on a Greyhound bus in Canada, stabbed 60 times.



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

The guy who was killed was working at Capital Exibition in Edmonton where I live. He then took a bus home, this is what happened. Unreal.


TORONTO (AP) — A police officer at the scene of a grisly beheading on a Canadian bus reported seeing the attacker hacking off pieces of the victim's body and eating them, according to a police tape leaked on the Internet Saturday.
In the tape of radio transmissions, a Royal Canadian Mounted Police officer refers to the attacker as "Badger" and says he is armed with a knife and scissors and is "defiling the body at the front of the bus as we speak."

On the tape, which lasts about 80 seconds, officers continue to detail the attacker's movements until one reports, "Badger's at the back of the bus, hacking off pieces and eating it."

More here: Source: http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2008-08-02-canada-stabbing_N.htm

Also: http://edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2008/07/31/6317416.html


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

dude, im in calgary so u hear this story constantly.
its so awful


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

What is the difference between calgary and edmonton, we are 3 hours apart? Anyhow, how can a guy stab another guy 60 times, decapitate him and eat his flesh?


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't know you're from Calgary, karazy  That's my boyfriend's home town.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I dont really think stuff like this should be talked about on a forum like this its a bit graphic and inappropriate. I'm 17 hear stuff like this all the time and am still disturbed about crap like this, I don't think we should be talking about this.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

It's simple, don't read the thread. Unfortunately, that is the real world.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

yes i know but there's people of all ages and we should know that if its on here theyre going to read it and this isnt age appropriate for younger members.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, there are people of ALL ages on here. That doesn't mean everything has to be dropped to the level of a 5 year old. This is matter that is on the news, and in the papers, we are not talking about something that is only on late night cable. 

Again, if you find it objectionable, don't participate, it is really that simple. It is in a general chat area, with plenty of warning as to its content. There is no reason why the adults, or mature memebrs of this forum shouldn't be able to have a discussion about current events, or other matters that are more serious than video games.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

mrmoby said:


> Yes, there are people of ALL ages on here. That doesn't mean everything has to be dropped to the level of a 5 year old. This is matter that is on the news, and in the papers, we are not talking about something that is only on late night cable.
> 
> Again, if you find it objectionable, don't participate, it is really that simple. It is in a general chat area, with plenty of warning as to its content. There is no reason why the adults, or mature memebrs of this forum shouldn't be able to have a discussion about current events, or other matters that are more serious than video games.


you act as if all the talk on this forum is childs play and video games. thats pretty laughable if you ask me. i will never understand the members on this forum who always separate the "us" from the "them" on the dumbest issues. there is obviously a large divide between some members and others... it is just funny.

might want to take a second look at the posts here in the water hole. I think it is fair to say that the majority of the recent posts are your "current events" and don't fall into the categories you describe. There are some posts about movies and such, one of which was started by a mature adult member


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

GoodMike said:


> you act as if all the talk on this forum is childs play and video games. thats pretty laughable if you ask me. i will never understand the members on this forum who always separate the "us" from the "them" on the dumbest issues. there is obviously a large divide between some members and others... it is just funny.


No, it certainly isn't. There have been plenty of good discussions on here, with plenty of participation from younger members.

What I find irritating is the "this is a family friendly site and we shouldn't discuss this" nonsense, when it comes to simply discussing or noting a current event. Most anything discussed here can be seen in any paper, or news broadcast, and the vast majority of participants here can access such things. If people don't want to engage in a particular discussion, they are free to do so.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhm, ok.

The main observation I can make about this thread is that it only seems to be Canadians so far who are upset or shocked by this. Insanity, savagery and cannabalism are just background noise here in the US, while I once got caught in a 6 mile traffic jam in Ontario just because a church bus pulled over on the shoulder to change a flat tire. Good grief, those canucks get bent out of shape over the slightest things.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Lolwut...?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have to agree with TOS on this one. There are so many stabbings, shootings, rapes and hit & runs in Atlanta every day that they don't all make the newspaper let alone the TV. If you can't take the heat get out of the water hole. Keep complaining and you might cause more stupid filters like the one that won't let us spell out ch0re and peac0ck.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I thank God that this does not happen everyday here where I live. Of course there is crime everyday and of course I am used to hearing it everyday. 

I didnt choose to get used to it and I never wanted to be desensitized to these kinds of things.

I am sure it happens a lot more then what is on the news, but I don't really want to center my attention on that.

I pointed this out because this was so random.

Imagine minutes before they were all talking (except the innocent man who was killed, he was sleeping at the back with his headphones on) and then Li (the killer) went on the bus and changed seats to the back. (he even got on 2 provinces away from the other guy)

He took out his knife and started to stab the guy 60 times, cut his head off and eat him. And people said he was very robotic like, and showed bitter hatred and anger, but not much else emotion. 

What was going through this guys head?

I very much want to see the outcome of this, and what the Canadian system will do.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is interesting and is, IMO, an appropriate topic for the forum.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know how they Canadian system will work, but I would guess that here he would end up institutionalized. Given the nature of the crime, I imiagine he would be found not guilty due to insanity, and sentenced to incarceration in a mental hospital. If he was found guilty of first degree murder, would still probably end up in some sort of mental health facility. This guy seems genuinely sick, which would likely make execution an impossibility, held up by appeals because of his mental state.

Believe me, I am used to hearing about stabbings and whatnot, but when I first heard this story I was dumbfounded by the savagery. And the version of the story here is far more disturbing then what was first reported here on the local news. The stabbing and decapitation was reported, but not the further mutilation.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

It plays out in my mind like a Tarentino flick.

It's truly a tragedy, and yes, so random.

I agree that the subject matter is appropriate for the forum. Am I going to boycott stores for displaying the front page of the paper in clear sight? Am I, as a parent, going to protest what is carried in my local library because my son goes there? 

If a parent feels that current events are unsuitable for their child, then it is their responsibility to monitor what their child can access. As a mother, I can say that I believe that there are much larger issues at hand than, "Zomg don't let little Timmy learn about reality." While I'm not openly bringing this case to his attention, I would discuss it with him if the subject arose.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

mrmoby said:


> The stabbing and decapitation was reported, but not the further mutilation.


Ya, the police were not even giving out the details of what went on, not even the names were givin, but the news leaked out anyways.

It's like they were trying to censor what really happened.


----------

